# excell model vr2522 pressure washer



## scott67 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a excell model vr2522 pressure washer with a Honda motor. I have had the machine for about 8 years and have had no problems until now. It will run great for about 10 minutes and then it will start searching for idle and then die. After that point it wont run for more than a minute. I have replaced the spark plug and removed and reinstalled the carb. Ran it again for 10 min and then the problem started again. I am thinking it is a heat/gasket or fuel problem. Any ideas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

scott67 said:


> I have a excell model vr2522 pressure washer with a Honda motor. I have had the machine for about 8 years and have had no problems until now. It will run great for about 10 minutes and then it will start searching for idle and then die. After that point it wont run for more than a minute. I have replaced the spark plug and removed and reinstalled the carb. Ran it again for 10 min and then the problem started again. I am thinking it is a heat/gasket or fuel problem. Any ideas?


Sounds like the fuel cap may not be venting properly, try running with the cap loose. Have a good one. Geo


----------

